# Version du système Unix



## benassis (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Un technicien qui m'aide à débugger mon serveur de courriel me demande quelle est la version de Unix qui roule sous Mac OS X.4.4.
Comment fait-on pour le savoir ?
Merci


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

Dans le Terminal, tu tapes 
	
	



```
uname -sr
```


----------



## benassis (24 Mai 2006)

rebonjour bompi,

c207:/var/spool/postfix/bounce root# uname -sr
Darwin 8.4.0

Merci bien


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (24 Mai 2006)

benassis a dit:
			
		

> rebonjour bompi,
> 
> c207:/var/spool/postfix/bounce root# uname -sr
> Darwin 8.4.0
> ...




Je t'ai battu  :

ben-iMac:~ ben$ uname -sr
Darwin 8.6.1




 ---> []


----------



## benassis (24 Mai 2006)

Comment as-tu fait pour  me battre ?  En installant la mise à jour X.4.6 ou en installant une version unix <stand alone> ?


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (24 Mai 2006)

La solution se trouve dans ma réponse : je n'ai pas installé du Unix standalone


----------



## benassis (24 Mai 2006)

C'est venu avec les nouveaux imac intel alors. Je ne vois pas d'autres indices dans ton messages.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (24 Mai 2006)

En effet, j'ai un iMac Intel et un iBook G4 

mais sur l'ibook je te bas aussi, 8.6.0 oO

tu as tout mis à jour?


----------

